# ed parker



## rachel (Jan 15, 2003)

I'm bummed out. Just got back from class. It was a good workout but the teacher was talking to another student about ed parker and shaolin kempo. now I'm new at this martial arts things and I love it but I don't know too much about it but what I hear on martial talk. You all talk about ed parker all the time. I wanted to sit in on the conversation to learn more but my friend (we carpool) had to go. I'll have to ask the teacher if he can talk to me sometime after class about all this. I'm thirsty for knowledge. The more I do karate the more I want to do and learn and experience. It's so addicting.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 15, 2003)

Mwahahahaha....

Prepare to be Assimilated.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 15, 2003)

hehe...just kidding...no I'm not...we're taking over the world!! mwahahah...ahem...er..

Hehe, just playing.  Seriously though, that is excellent to hear, Rachel.  I wish we could find some people like you to teach around here.  No one wants to learn anymore, they want the quick fix and want to go out and bust heads after their first class.  We did a small demo tonight, it was all females, and I do not believe we were doing for which they were looking.  We tried to tell, and show, them about natural weapons, natural defences, range; and we showed techniques that demonstrated these principles.  However, they were not interested, I think they wanted us to kick flip off of walls and do flips and such.  Yes, it does look flashy and nice, but we were trying to impart the idea about what works in the real world.

So yes, Rachel, it is good to see that someone has an unquenched thirst for knowledge and history.  Good Journey.


----------



## Dave Simmons (Jan 15, 2003)

Rachel,

Surf the web contact individual and continue to absorb...

Dave Simmons

http:www.mnkenpo.com


----------



## Seig (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *hehe...just kidding...no I'm not...we're taking over the world!! mwahahah...ahem...er..
> 
> Hehe, just playing.  Seriously though, that is excellent to hear, Rachel.  I wish we could find some people like you to teach around here.  No one wants to learn anymore, they want the quick fix and want to go out and bust heads after their first class.  We did a small demo tonight, it was all females, and I do not believe we were doing for which they were looking.  We tried to tell, and show, them about natural weapons, natural defences, range; and we showed techniques that demonstrated these principles.  However, they were not interested, I think they wanted us to kick flip off of walls and do flips and such.  Yes, it does look flashy and nice, but we were trying to impart the idea about what works in the real world.
> ...


Desire, conviction, will power.....


----------



## jeffkyle (Jan 16, 2003)

I always have and Always will love to hear Ed Parker stories.  They are always funny and interesting as well as educational!


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 16, 2003)

Rachel:

Mr. Parker wrote several books in a series called "Infinite Insights into Kenpo"

You can get them on Amazon.com, or order them from the pasadena studio (www.ikka.us).  Amazon is a little cheaper because you can get used copies.

They're well worth the effort to get them and the time to read them.

-N-


----------



## cdhall (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> *Rachel:
> 
> Mr. Parker wrote several books in a series called "Infinite Insights into Kenpo"
> ...



Rachel,

Contact Mr. Conatser who is Goldendragon7 here on MartialTalk.  He spent lots of time with Mr. Parker and also sells the books. 

Doc is also someone here who spent even more time with Mr. Parker.

You can also find some stories about Mr. Parker on a tribute site by Jason Wilson but don't go there off the bat.  Mr. Conatser can probably get you started with a good story or two if you contact him.

An Excellent resource for you would also be the two books The Journey and Memories of Ed Parker.  Mr. Conatser may be able to sign The Journey for you if you get it from him, he's in the book.  More info on The Journey is here
http://www.akfkenpo.com/journey.htm

We also have a tape for sale with The Journey which is mostly interviews with famous Kenpo people that I was able to do in 1994, about 7 years before The Journey came out.  It does not have many stories (there are a few though and they are nice to see them told in person as it were) about Mr. Parker but the people on the video give you a good overview of their history.  

You may want to get the video later perhaps.  Ask Mr. Conatser about it.  Let me know if you want a copy.  The "bundle" offer may soon dissapear from our website and go up on eBay but it will be more expensive to cover listing fees and whatnot.

I know how you feel.  After I got very curious about Mr. Parker I switched schools and instructors, unfortunately for me this was about 8 months after Mr. Parker died.

Good luck.


----------



## Brother John (Jan 16, 2003)

I wish more people had an interest in the roots of Kenpo. Even more I wish people had a hunger to understand the underlying concepts of Kenpo. Look up the books that my brothers here have offered.... LOTS of good info! Also you might look up old issues of Black Belt Magazine that have interviews with Mr. Parker and other Kenpo notables.
keep it up!!!!
Your Brother
John


----------



## Brother John (Jan 16, 2003)

my 200th post.
Cool.
Your Brother
John


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 16, 2003)

damn toddler...not keeping his elbows anchored.


----------



## Brother John (Jan 16, 2003)

Just look at that speeeeed.....
go baby go...


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *hehe...we're taking over the world!! mwahahah...*



TKD watch out eh?

:shrug:


----------



## rachel (Jan 16, 2003)

thank you for the web sites for the books!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 16, 2003)

All of this stuff and all I can say is that I wish I would have had the opportunity to even meet the man.


----------



## Jill666 (Jan 16, 2003)

As for the stories, keep 'em coming. Having not trained for long, I've heard about so many greats, and so far I haven't heard anyone talking trash about Parker. 

It's inspiring in a way that someone can be so widely known & admired years after their passing. It's one thing to be part of MA due to an amount of mytique associated with the arts, but one past that it's really something we can all take a good deal of pride in. 

My friends who don't train don't understand, which is fine with me. They don't need to.


----------



## jeffkyle (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *All of this stuff and all I can say is that I wish I would have had the opportunity to even meet the man. *



If even only once!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 16, 2003)

You got it. I started kenpo in '94 too bad for me.  I'm always missing that stupid boat.


----------



## jeffkyle (Jan 16, 2003)

In 1990, and my instructor had talked about having Mr. Parker come to town and have a seminar or whatever.  That was about 6 months before his death.  Too bad he didn't get in a hurry to get Mr. Parker here.  I was that close!


----------



## Big Pat (Jan 16, 2003)

I had the opportunity to meet Mr. Parker but did not take them. My only excuse is youthful ignorance. I did not comprehend his importance in the martial arts world at that time.  How I wish I could go back and change things. If you have the chance to meet one of today's Senoir Kenpoists - DO IT, at least you will have no regrets. I did get to meet Mr. Dave Hebler {esp. his foot} one night when he kicked me for the belt tests. From four feet away I never saw his foot move. I will always be grateful to Mr. Dan Laxon and Mr. Willy Steele catching me before I went through the dressing room door. 

EKP RIP

Big Pat


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> My friends who don't train don't understand, which is fine with me. They don't need to.



that's how I feel.  I've tried to get some of my "friends" to come try it out; all they do is poke fun and make snide remarks.  I brush it off and go about my business.


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Pat _
> *I did get to meet Mr. Dave Hebler {esp. his foot} one night when he kicked me for the belt tests. From four feet away I never saw his foot move.*



Dave Hebler rawks! I loooove that guy! I remember once he had me by the throat and dangling against a wall as he was explaining a fight. I got him back though. I got him all drunk and the next day he had a huuuge hangover! That'll teach him to mess with me!
:rofl:


----------



## M F (Jan 17, 2003)

I remember being at the Kajukenbo school I trained at, and hearing of Mr. Parker's passing.  Only the founder of our system had met Mr. Parker.  But the mood of the school was very somber.  I think the people there definitely knew the importance of the role he played in American Martial Arts.


----------



## Seig (Jan 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *that's how I feel.  I've tried to get some of my "friends" to come try it out; all they do is poke fun and make snide remarks.  I brush it off and go about my business. *


I keep telling you, instead of brushing it off, teach them about the importance of torque.....


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 17, 2003)

then you get in trouble at school....bad mojo.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> * I've tried to get some of my "friends" to come try it out; all they do is poke fun and make snide remarks.  *



Well then, Do you really want them as friends??


----------



## bahenlaura (Jan 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> *I'm bummed out. Just got back from class. It was a good workout but the teacher was talking to another student about ed parker and shaolin kempo. now I'm new at this martial arts things and I love it but I don't know too much about it but what I hear on martial talk. You all talk about ed parker all the time. I wanted to sit in on the conversation to learn more but my friend (we carpool) had to go. I'll have to ask the teacher if he can talk to me sometime after class about all this. I'm thirsty for knowledge. The more I do karate the more I want to do and learn and experience. It's so addicting. *



 

Rachel,

I Started Kenpo about couple of months after Mr. Parker's passing. My Teacher, Si-Bok (Tom Kelly) was one of his best students. He helped Mr. Parker orgenize and run few of the International Tournoments. He was there with some other kenpo greats at the time when Kenpo was just being formed as we know it today. As matter of fact The KICKING SET #1 was made by Si-Bok and inserted in the system By Mr. Parker. Si-Bok tells us alot of stories about the Great One! He told us about how personable Mr. Parker use to be and he always loved to laugh. When he hit you defently felt the power and when he moved you felt the grace. His absence is our loss but he left part of himself in everyone that he came into contact with. To know him and honor him is to know and honor the ones that he spent time with.

Your Brother In Art
Burt Eskandarion

:asian:


----------



## Ronin (Jan 18, 2003)

Yeah Mr. Conatser would have a million stories of Mr. Parker.  I am glad I was uble to meet him many times through Mr. Conatser.  He was one in a million. Even in his fifties Mr.Parker was so fast he made the young guys look three times their age.


----------

